# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 6 لسنة 2018 بشأن تعديل بعض نصوص قانون تنظيم السجون

## د.شيماء عطاالله

قانون رقم 6 لسنة 2018 بشأن تعديل بعض نصوص قانون تنظيم السجون 

للاطلاع على التعديل انظر المرفق

----------


## رانسى الراجحى

بارك الله فيك على الطرح

----------

